# How about some pics of people being blasted by an industrial hairdryer?



## editor (May 29, 2012)

More here: http://www.tadaocern.com/gallery_blowjob.html


----------



## sim667 (May 29, 2012)

They look a bit like chris cunnnighams rubber johnny


----------



## wayward bob (May 29, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (May 29, 2012)

grotesque


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 29, 2012)

sim667 said:


> They look a bit like chris cunnnighams rubber johnny


 
That was such a letdown.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2012)

editor said:


> View attachment 19643
> 
> More here: http://www.tadaocern.com/gallery_blowjob.html


cherie blair on the right, in't it?


----------



## weltweit (May 29, 2012)

they look like they are decomposing ... nasty


----------



## gamma globulins (May 30, 2012)

These are utterly brilliant.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 31, 2012)

He's got some great Cuba photos as well.


----------

